# Age for synthol use?



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 4, 2006)

*I need  to know something. Is there a specific age to use synthol? It is neither a hormone or a steroid. I am only wondering this, not saying i will jump up and get some. though I have found a sight that sells a brand that looks good. I need to catch my arms up . I took measurements today and they are as follows.*

*waist: 36.25" not bad for my bulking stage.*
*Arm: 16.25" cold not flexed*
*chest: 48.75" relaxed*
*shoulders: 56" measured around shoulders*
*calf: 18.5"*
*quad: 28.25" Blessed here, but would rather not be.*

*i am looking at competing at age 19. i will be 19 on june 17. 2006*

*i want to get arms up to round 17.75 - 18.25*

*All info is greatly appreciated.*


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

yes the age is


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 4, 2006)

well spit it out foreman. no not that i meant the age. lol just fucking witcha bro. but seriously what is the age?


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

0


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 4, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> *I need to know something. Is there a specific age to use synthol? It is neither a hormone or a steroid. I am only wondering this, not saying i will jump up and get some. though I have found a sight that sells a brand that looks good. I need to catch my arms up . I took measurements today and they are as follows.*
> 
> *waist: 36.25" not bad for my bulking stage.*
> *Arm: 16.25" cold not flexed*
> ...


 
*Dude, you're freakin 18 and 6'5! Time, dedication, and hard work are all you need... 16's aren't small either.*


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 4, 2006)

hey again i am saying i am not gonna use it. just kind of wondering in case of an absolute last reort. know what i mean. maybe i need an averhaul. my diet has been the same for a long ass time. and my training. i usually change routines every4-8 weeks. it has been like 8 months. hmmmm. i do not know. i am getting frustrated. and i am stuck. lift are stuck and have actually dropped. i do not belive i am over training though.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 4, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> hey again i am saying i am not gonna use it. just kind of wondering in case of an absolute last reort. know what i mean. maybe i need an averhaul. my diet has been the same for a long ass time. and my training. i usually change routines every4-8 weeks. it has been like 8 months. hmmmm. i do not know. i am getting frustrated. and i am stuck. lift are stuck and have actually dropped. i do not belive i am over training though.


 
Dude it's a no resort... Let me ask you this. If Foreman and you (God forbid...) were the last two people alive would you stick it in his butt? I mean just as a last resort you know...


----------



## Stu (Jan 4, 2006)

stupid


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

Stu said:
			
		

> stupid


True story


----------



## topolo (Jan 4, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Dude it's a no resort... Let me ask you this. If Foreman and you (God forbid...) were the last two people alive would you stick it in his butt? I mean just as a last resort you know...




I believe he would and Foreman would accept it.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 4, 2006)

Don't resort to fucking synthol, are you a fucking idiot???

You've hit a plateu, so the fuck what, everyone does....
Never have I thought about going to that.  I would much rather start popping D-bol then inject that stupid fake ass shit.

At least on steroids, its real muscle...
Holy fuck dude.


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 4, 2006)

ya, u would b a moron 100%


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 4, 2006)

no i aint gay, i resort to palmala handerson and her five sisters befoe formena lol. and i wont use roids i am 18. i sk bout em, but just for info.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 4, 2006)

synthol is lame don't do it..its going to make you looked all fucked up...smooth...and nothing is going to happen when you flex that muscle....GAY!


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 4, 2006)

for real. huh there is some shit i did not know. i thought if you flexed it still bulged more. i hear it can inhibit future gains as well. therefor you can become dependant upon it to gain size in the areas you have previously used it.


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 4, 2006)

never make a thread bout synthol again, promise me this


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 4, 2006)

I take not too many people in here are very fond of this substance. I Mean yes i get that it is a way of cheating. And wouldnt the gain still be muscle gain? I mean yes you pump fluid in there and after a while it leaves are your arms are still bigger. My bud back in Cali used to use it way back. He said in 12 weeks he added 2.25 inches to his arms. now a year and a half later he still has2" of that. and he was at it a while prior to using synthol. he introduced me to bodybuilding, when i was about 15 almost 16. Best fucking mentor I ever had. Rest In Peace john maxon. you will be missed.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 4, 2006)

i meant to say a year and a half later. not now seeing as how is is not here now. that was when i was 15 he told me bout this. he did it when he like 38. whic was in like 1996.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 4, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I believe he would and Foreman would accept it.


 
No question on Foreman's "end..."


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 4, 2006)

Its not healthy to do...and puts you at high risk for embolisms because of the volume you have to inject. Its painful....it leaves muscles shaped funny...when you flex your muscles will still appear smooth. The size gained is going to go away as quickly as your body can absorb the oil. So no the gains are not forever..you have to keep doing which is going to further mess up the nice features you have.

Do me a favor and go look at Greg Valentino's website and look at the before and after photos. He used to have a great body and ruined it.

I am not going to say you would go to that extreme, BUT anyway you look at it there is no benefit to it. If you plan to do shows judges will mark you down if they suspect you used synthol....and usually its obvious by the appearance of the muscle.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 4, 2006)

I know all about Greg I have a vhs of his my friend gave me. sick shit. This is good i am learning shit. And like I always say, I am not wanting to use steroids now, but i am wanting to learn about them alot so when i am around 22 i can run some sust250 at 500-750mg a week. 8-10 weeks. maybe stagger the doses. any info on this is appreciated also.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 4, 2006)

won't even think about synthol....as before its GAY.....you are too young to think about steroid use. Eat a perfect diet and work your ass off....when you are 21-25 consider some test.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 4, 2006)

that is why i said when i am 22 i want to run sust250. it is a test. just a mix of 4. i am 18. so 4 years from now i will. at that time i will have 7 years lifting experience


----------



## topolo (Jan 4, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> i meant to say a year and a half later. not now seeing as how is is not here now. that was when i was 15 he told me bout this. he did it when he like 38. whic was in like 1996.



Have you considered a course in remedial english?


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Have you considered a course in remedial english?


I teach that class.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

google greg valentino.  Thats synthol, you would look like shit IMO.  But if your fucked in the head, go for it


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 4, 2006)

That is why i said i know what greg look like. I do belive it is sick. I like learning bout this shit in here. You all are smart beyond your years, good shit. keep it comming. any case studies on synthol. i will not use it now that i found out the reults will go away.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Results?  It fills the fucking muscle with oil.  Thats all it is.  You want oil, or muscles?


----------



## GFR (Jan 4, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Results?  It fills the fucking muscle with oil.  Thats all it is.  You want oil, or muscles?


I want muscles and some good pussy...is that bad??


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Congrats, you arent gay.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 4, 2006)

hahaha. Good shit. So when i am like 21 or 22 years old. would sust 250 be a good choice. or would test E, test P be better. maybe test suspension.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 5, 2006)

you want to use synthol at 18 to get big arms

oh my! 

why not get implants instead and just forget about lifting weights if you just want to 'look' big


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 5, 2006)

synthol ... yea that will win you a lot of competitions


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 5, 2006)

I know this. I mean I just was not genetically gifted with arms. I want to compete next year. I am afraid I will not do very well, not having larger arms. Then again I will compete anyway. I will lose and come back then come back again. I do have a dream to some day be in the IFBB. Prolly won't happen but hey at least it is a dream.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 5, 2006)

dreams are great. youre asking about a nightmare.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks to all of you. I mean this is a good idea though. Starting this thread. How many people my age and way younger think since it is not a steroid they can use it? Thank you all for clearing up my foggy idea.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 5, 2006)

Glad to see you decided not too...

On a sidenote, 6'5" is super tall for a bodybuilder....

Lou is the only bodybuilder that *I* know of that was that tall.


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I want muscles and some good pussy...is that bad??



that is my lifes motto


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 5, 2006)

I know i am tall, that is just one obsticle i will surpass. not will try i WILL !!


----------



## Tier (Jan 5, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> That is why i said i know what greg look like. I do belive it is sick. I like learning bout this shit in here. You all are smart beyond your years, good shit. keep it comming. any case studies on synthol. i will not use it now that i found out the reults will go away.



Good decision. There was a thread earlier with a guy who used synthol a TON, his muscles were anomalic, they looked diseased.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 5, 2006)

True soem get carried away. I mean maybe i need a new arm rutine. hit am teice a week . i know it is a no no. but maybe it will work. i already do actually. i do chest and biceps, then back and tricep. hmm. i dont know


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 5, 2006)

I have started using synthol since I was 14. Since then my muscles has become huge. 23inch arms in just over amonth. No side effects whatsoever.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 5, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> I have started using synthol since I was 14. Since then my muscles has become huge. 23inch arms in just over amonth. No side effects whatsoever.



Don't feed bullshit lies like that into this kids mind...that is not what he needs


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 5, 2006)

Bullshitter


----------

